# rounds 500-600



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

1 box of 50 in each group. I am lovin my Kimber!


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

From the looks of it your Kimber is lovin you right back! Nice shooting. I was at the range a few days ago with my stuff and a neighbor came along as well as another couple. I got to shoot my first 1911 a Kimber and a second one a Sig. Planted some very nice groups with both. Nice shooters indeed!


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Man, I wish I could shoot like that! My 50 holes would be all over the place...


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

Good shooting ......What distance ??


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Kano said:


> Good shooting ......What distance ??


10 yards, This was strictly form practice. Deliberate, somewhat slow draw, 2 rounds as fast as I can be accurate and reholster. By the end of the session I was getting down around 2 1/2 seconds from initiation to second shot fired. I was not really working for accuracy, but was pleased it was not bad. After I get the form down I will start serious work on accuracy.


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

tropicmaster said:


> 10 yards, This was strictly form practice. Deliberate, somewhat slow draw, 2 rounds as fast as I can be accurate and reholster. By the end of the session I was getting down around 2 1/2 seconds from initiation to second shot fired. I was not really working for accuracy, but was pleased it was not bad. After I get the form down I will start serious work on accuracy.


Sounds like a plan ....:smt023


----------

